# lumirex de lumière



## spako (Jan 30, 2007)

just thought it would be nice to share these shots of my grandfathers old camera ...


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2007)

What an old beauty, especially as shown in the top picture. :thumbup: Looks like some rust around the lens, is this camera functional at all?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice! Lumirex was produced before and after the WWII. Yours looks like it was the latter. Usual lenses were the Fidor 6.3 or Spector 4.5, like yours. The Lumirex was exported briefly in the US around 1940-41. It is also known as the Sportex camera.

All in all, a nice camera to keep and cherish.


----------



## montresor (Feb 18, 2007)

The lens looks mighty blue in the first two photos! Coated?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 18, 2007)

montresor said:


> The lens looks mighty blue in the first two photos! Coated?


 
Probably. Lens coating started being used more and more after 1940.


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooooh, I'm starting to drool incessently.  Run some film through and post em'!


----------

